# TruStone Why wasn't I warned????



## reddwil (Feb 16, 2010)

Bought a couple trustone blanks at Woodcraft last week. Got them drilled.. no problem... flushed up ... no problem.  Everyone said to keep the tools sharp, light cuts....No problem. I just ground for 30 minutes and didn't even get the corners knocked off... Problem. Is this whats expected with this stuff? Or am I missing something?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2010)

Some tru stone blanks are rather difficult unless your tools are SHARP, NO I SAID SHARP..Blue lapis is one that comes to mind.
BTW I agree with Eric I use a round nose scraper, but on the Lapis I started useing my Scrogger (Carbide ), sure made short order of the blank


----------



## tim self (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on the blank.  Some are harder than others.  This is where the carbide cutters come in VERY handy.


----------



## JimMc7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Use one of Ken's Woodchuck carbide insert tools -- just the ticket for Tru-stone blanks. Also, some blanks are much harder than others -- Red Dino Bone was tough for me but Banded Malachite and Wild Horse Jasper are not too much tougher than turning wood or acrylics IME.

Also a good idea to sand/clip the corners to get a head start.


----------



## Wheaties (Feb 16, 2010)

I have made a blue lapis and I used the belt sander to knock down as much as possible. I was careful not to get it too hot and had no problems. Saved me ALOT of time, and alot of wear on my woodchuck


----------



## reddwil (Feb 16, 2010)

The Red Dino bone is the one kicking my tail.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 16, 2010)

Truestone turns much more easily with a scraper then a skew or gouge.  I've turned several colors (including blue lapis) with no trouble using a 1" round nose scraper.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2010)

Check with Richard at Randcrafts, see what he recommends, He sells a lot of Tru-Stone.http://www.randbcrafts.com/main_page.html


----------



## randyrls (Feb 16, 2010)

reddwil said:


> Bought a couple trustone blanks at Woodcraft last week. Got them drilled.. no problem... flushed up ... no problem.  Everyone said to keep the tools sharp, light cuts....No problem. I just ground for 30 minutes and didn't even get the corners knocked off... Problem. Is this whats expected with this stuff? Or am I missing something?



Kent;  Which Trustone do you have?

Trustone ranges from soft to harder than a tax collectors heart!  
The hardness is dependent on the type of Trustone.  Some are almost as soft as acrylics, some are so hard I could not turn them with regular tools.

I have used a carbide tipped scrapper ala http://www.randbcrafts.com/turning-tools.html successfully, in fact it is my preferred tool for most acrylics.  These tools will peel off the material in short order.


RandBCrafts sells many of the Trustone blanks and Richard may chime in here.  

I would knock off the corners with a sanding drum in a jacobs chuck in your lathe.


----------



## Mac (Feb 16, 2010)

This is just great, I just happened to glue some tubes in some trustone today, and am going to turn this week.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 16, 2010)

Mac said:


> This is just great, I just happened to glue some tubes in some trustone today, and am going to turn this week.



Mac;  It isn't that bad....  Some of the Trustones are easy to turn.  Most of the web types fall into this category.  Some of the Jade, Chryosolla, and Lapis are very hard.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2010)

The tool that Richard sells will even work on the old original non pliable material the material that R and D carry is nearly all of the new Pliable grade which is much softer than the original, The Dark Blue Lapis is about the hardest of the Pliable material and the carbide will devour it.


----------



## Mac (Feb 16, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Mac; It isn't that bad.... Some of the Trustones are easy to turn. Most of the web types fall into this category. Some of the Jade, Chryosolla, and Lapis are very hard.


 
The way it drilled I really don't think I will have a problem, I have a good sharpening system. and some carbide tools if need be. I usaully use them on bowls and bigger stuff. I am a skew user on pens.


----------



## reddwil (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I got the blanks at woodcraft. I got the Dino Bone and White matrix with gold. Other than that, its all I know about them.  I was surprised by how easily they drilled. I actually got the dino bone because it was cheap, and figured it would be a good practice piece. Maybe the white one will be a little better.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 17, 2010)

Kent;   The White web is one of the softer of the Trustones.  The RED I don't know about, never turned one.


----------



## Grvado (Feb 17, 2010)

*Tru-Stone*

I am a new turner, but here is my 2 cents for what it is worth.....
The first time i turned Tru-stone i got frustrated because it took forever, even with sharp tools.....My solution, I took out a big bastard file and ran it over the blank while it was turning. It worked great.....I went back and forth from bastard to rasp and then down the line to finer files until I got to the point were i could sand it. All i can say is this worked well for me and it is how i turn all my Tru-Stone now. Here is the finished product.
Good luck, Grant


----------



## Rick1708 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've turn a white jasper and it was similar to other acrylic blanks I've turned. I have a Chilean Lapis on the lathe right now it's much harder. I've been using a sharp gouge like a scraper with some success, but it's slow work.

I'll have to look into carbide if I keep doing these.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 18, 2010)

I have an order for a Churchill fountain pen using "Bloody Basin Red Jasper".  Does anyone know if that is one of the harder Tru-Stones or not?


----------

